# I wish it was Kennel cough



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry about Jaxson, is his poo and pee normal?
I was just thinking blockage.
If it's intestinal blockage, there would be no where for the food to go but back up.
The only home remedy I have heard of for intestinal block for humans is Caster Oil Packs. Don't know who that would work for canines if that were the case.
Sorry, no more ideas.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Karen2 said:


> Sorry about Jaxson, is his poo and pee normal?
> I was just thinking blockage.
> If it's intestinal blockage, there would be no where for the food to go but back up.
> The only home remedy I have heard of for intestinal block for humans is Caster Oil Packs. Don't know who that would work for canines if that were the case.
> Sorry, no more ideas.


Thanks for the reply.. We did xray to look for blockage and it was clear... For the first time in his life we have actually had great POOP and PEE.. always had a healthy appitite, but for about 3 months now, with the exception of his neuter he has had formed poop and since his surgery he has been peeing in one shoot not taking 30 per walk to mark... So if I have anything going for me its his movements out the back, it just the front entry that keeps throwing things out the wrong way:doh:


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

video added in origional post


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jaxson*

Jaxson

How OLD is Jaxson-so very sorry he and you are going through this.

What xrays did they take? 

Is he eating, drinking, are his gums pink?

You mentioned that he is off his meds-what meds was he on?

I was looking at your other threads about Jaxson and did you tell the vet about the squirrel incident you mentioned here?
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ion/92762-unbelievable-thankfully-frozen.html


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

No ideas here, wish I could help. He looks so distressed.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I couldn't see the video (I'm here at work and vids aren't allowed)... 

Is this food related? <- As in it always happens after he eats or overeats?

Is this sleep related? <- As in it always happens at night when he's well asleep?

Is it strictly vomiting? 

Or does it seem he is coughing very hard and throwing up (similar to what I went through with pneumonia, for that matter)?

Have they ruled out damage to the trachea, pneumonia, sleep apnea....?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

As suggested on other thread, you should PM Sally'smom (not sure if that's the exact username) and ask her to watch this video. 

My only thoughts is that to me, it seems like something could be caught in his throat.

Here's another idea though. Post nasal drip really getting to him? Perhaps put him on some Benedryl to see if that stops it. My Willow was doing a lot of reverse sneezing because of her extra mucusy issues and I didn't know what it was until I took her to the vet. I just seems to me that something is bothering him in his throat. He might be sensitive to that feeling of the dripping of, sorry for the term, snot going down his throat? 

It just sounds and looks a lot to me that he's trying to clear his throat, using his tongue as well with that.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Jaxson
> 
> How OLD is Jaxson-so very sorry he and you are going through this. 15 months old.. been doing this for about a month, went away for two weeks and this morning came back
> 
> ...


 Vet knows about it, The squirl was frozen and he never bite into it, full blood work was done after that and it was all clear


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I posted in your other thread. Did your vet thoroughly examine his throat? Sometimes Daisy sounds like Jaxson in this video if she accidentally ingests a burr.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> I posted in your other thread. Did your vet thoroughly examine his throat? Sometimes Daisy sounds like Jaxson in this video if she accidentally ingests a burr.


^ I was thinking something similar (inhaling seeds from a field or garden), but it's not the season yet. Or not here... and I was wondering if dogs would be showing symptoms all the time and not just at night...

Does he have a runny nose?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm finding burrs all over outside now, after the great thaw. And they travel ... from bush to the lawn.

But you're right, it's a longshot. Daisy is in distress constantly after she gets a burr stuck in her throat.

Have you tried a bit of honey or a tums? Sometimes coating the throat helps.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> I'm finding burrs all over outside now, after the great thaw. And they travel ... from bush to the lawn.
> 
> But you're right, it's a longshot. Daisy is in distress constantly after she gets a burr stuck in her throat.
> 
> Have you tried a bit of honey or a tums? Sometimes coating the throat helps.


 Gave him a tums this morning and it seem to help... It mainly seems to start at night, wakes everyone up, and he is such a panicy sensitive dog that he will react all day about it.. It seem to smooth him today because I laid with him and softly wipspered to him its ok and rubbed his belly... he feel asleep for about an hour, but i didnt dare to move and go back to sleep myslef so he wasnt disterbed. He throw up a lot of mud and grass so I think the thoat is clear, he usually throws up a lot of substance when he does do this, maybe its a swallowing issue with something sitting there till it bugs him enough.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I hate the sound of that poor boy in the video! Geez, it almost sounds like his airway is occluded? Pneumonia perhaps?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor guy. He sounds so distressed.

I wonder if you fed him half his dinner at dinner time and the other half right before bed if that would help. If the Tums seemed to help, it could be that he's producing a lot of acid when his stomach is empty. Does something come up when he does the vomiting or is it always like in the video where it looks like he might be spitting a little bile or something up?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jaxson*

JoEllen has a good point-did vet check his throat?
Did they do a chest xray on Jaxson?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I really hope you listen to my advice re: the benadryll. You didn't respond to my post...which is okay...just making sure that you saw it. It wouldn't hurt to try it out and see if in fact, this is the cause. It's important to rule the easy things out. The more things you can scratch off your list, the closer you are to finding out the cause. Coughing can be an allergy related thing, I just found out - as with the reverse sneezing - so I hope you try out the benedryll.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks a lot like Paroxysmal Respiration - Liberty occasional gets hit with it...the licking the carpet (or the furniture) behavior looks just like what she does....her inhalations last a bit longer then Jaxsons...but otherwise look the same.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

There have been some great responses here. I can only echo the thoughts that it may be some kind of throat or esophageal obstruction/irritation. I would also second the idea of feeding him smaller, more frequent meals at an elevated level. If he's on dry food try putting enough water in the food to coat it - this sometimes help with swallowing and kinda coats the path. Also, I'm with momtomax on trying Benadryl - it won't hurt, but could help to reveal an allergy issue.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Could be what Mary said (above) or reflux. Gunner has reflux issues which were mostly at night, coughing (from the regurgitation) Gunner also licks. Since spending one week on Prilosec to calm down the acid then the vet had him go to Zantac 75 mg's (we use the generic) and it has gone away.
I wouldn't think Tums would be the ideal for this.
Good Luck. I feel so bad for your boy. : (


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

You said they did xrays. Was one done with barium to see how things move through his system? That is the best way to find a blockage.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

momtoMax said:


> I really hope you listen to my advice re: the benadryll. You didn't respond to my post...which is okay...just making sure that you saw it. It wouldn't hurt to try it out and see if in fact, this is the cause. It's important to rule the easy things out. The more things you can scratch off your list, the closer you are to finding out the cause. Coughing can be an allergy related thing, I just found out - as with the reverse sneezing - so I hope you try out the benedryll.


 
Sorry I did see your post, I hit the thank button, but had to run to work ... Home now, I am gonna try that but want to talk to the vet again first as he has been on so much that I dont want anything to react. He is on nothing right now...

Day update.. My mom stayed with him all day and said he was perfect all day no issues. Now that I type this he looked at me and dry heaved... I told him to knock it off and he stopped... boy he likes to give me a a run for my money...


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

MyJaxson said:


> Sorry I did see your post, I hit the thank button, but had to run to work ... Home now, I am gonna try that but want to talk to the vet again first as he has been on so much that I dont want anything to react. He is on nothing right now...
> 
> Day update.. My mom stayed with him all day and said he was perfect all day no issues. Now that I type this he looked at me and dry heaved... I told him to knock it off and he stopped... boy he likes to give me a a run for my money...


 

Benadryll is a safe drug to give a dog every day if nec - it's all about the dosage. 1 milligram per pound. So if the tab is 50, that's 50 of his pounds. If he weighs 75, that's 1 1/2 tablets.


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

No idea what is wrong with him, but this reminds me of a TV show I saw where a young girl would wakeup every night inexplicably and throw up. It turns out she was having a form of seizure! Anyway...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Has the vet seen the video of him doing it?


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Has the vet seen the video of him doing it?


 yes two different places have.. one said reverse sneeze, the other did a bunch of test for esphogis issues.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Debles said:


> Could be what Mary said (above) or reflux. Gunner has reflux issues which were mostly at night, coughing (from the regurgitation) Gunner also licks. Since spending one week on Prilosec to calm down the acid then the vet had him go to Zantac 75 mg's (we use the generic) and it has gone away.
> I wouldn't think Tums would be the ideal for this.
> Good Luck. I feel so bad for your boy. : (


 
Is Zantac safe for dogs for long time use? Also, how much does gunner weigh? Jaxson is 60lbs how much would I give him...

I really think its a stomach acid issue... I believe this cause its been tw or three weeks from the last pill and now its coming back... I guess the acid has built up again... and he has always been a once a month puke kinda dog...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike has done this before. Usually it's followed by eating grass and if I don't stop him from eating too much, he'll throw up. If I stop him after allowing him to eat only a small amount, he doesn't throw up. The last time he did this, there was snow on the ground, so no grass. I gave him a saltine cracker, thinking it too would settle his stomach (it does mine). He ate it and stopped the cough/dry heaving. 

Ike would usually have these episodes in the early morning before having had breakfast, so on an empty stomach. I find that the earlier I feed him, the less this happens. Maybe smaller portions fed more often will help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jaxson*

Jaxson

Someone suggested trying Benadryl.
Also, when Jaxson throws up, what is coming up?


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Jaxson
> 
> Someone suggested trying Benadryl.
> Also, when Jaxson throws up, what is coming up?


 
Benadryl is for an allergey.. I think its stomach acid because those med
helped before and so has the tums bothe yesterday and again at 3:30 this morning when he started i gave him one and within 10 mins he stoped and went back to sleep. Zantac is for acid, so if i can put him on that and not have to give him a tums so he doesnt get that extra calcium then I would try that.

When he throws up it ranges from foamy white, to bile to everything and the kitchen sink that he ate that day... when he is going to be sick he hoards whatever he can find and eats that, which is not safe cause i dont want him to get an obstruction, so i now have him on 24 hour watch or crated if no one is with him. (which is usually when i am a sleep)


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Google "Lick Fits", I went through something similar in Feb, I do believe it's something to do with the stomach acid...with my girl she was gulping in air that I was afraid she was either going to bloat or have an obstruction cause she was trying to swallow anything she could. Fortunately for her, despite a large air pocket in her stomach, she didn't bloat nor did she have a blockage.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

SheetsSM said:


> Google "Lick Fits", I went through something similar in Feb, I do believe it's something to do with the stomach acid...with my girl she was gulping in air that I was afraid she was either going to bloat or have an obstruction cause she was trying to swallow anything she could. Fortunately for her, despite a large air pocket in her stomach, she didn't bloat nor did she have a blockage.


 
Thank you very much for that info... It pretty much discribes him 100%...

How did they fix it? does she take something everyday? I will have to let the vet know about this possibility..


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm glad you may have figured out what is happening with Jackson. Hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm sorry, I have no idea what is happening with your poor boy. You've definitely gotten some great suggestions from other forum members (as always!)

Have you tried taking your case to the veterinary hospital in Guelph? You could always have your vet email the video to their diagnostic team. It might be an option.

The acid possibility sounds very credible to me. I really think the advice of smaller, more frequent meals is an excellent one. 

Good luck! That video was certainly very hard to watch - my heart would break if I had to see that very often!

Kim


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

My Daisy used to get up and throw up sometimes during the night and so I would give her part of her dinner right before we went to bed and it seemed to help keep her from getting acid. It's something easy that you could try. Hope he is better soon.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

I am feeding him throughout the day and saving a cup for before bed with a tum for now on.. see if this helps. This board has been a ton of help and support. I hate to see my dog suffer and not know whats going on. The vet knows us way to well, and with being in the process of buying a house we cant be spending almost 1000 a month on him there. We call him our million $ dog... I sure hope it doesnt end up really being that but its been a long haul in these 15 months so far


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

My girl spent the weekend in the ER with her episode, she had to stay a couple of days because I elected to have her stomach scoped (afraid of what she had consumed before I awoke to find out what was going on & the x-ray looked a little suspect). As for drugs administered, it was all stuff to relax/calm the stomach. Thankfully she hasn't had another episode but she does get into these "trances?" where she'll start the lip licking--I can usually snap her out of it by getting her attention. The vet thinks there could be some seizure activity behind all of this, but at this point it's just a guess. It was a scary experience to go through as I haven't encountered anything like it before nor had any other golden owners that I know.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Jaxson slept through the last two nights, but today while laying in the sun enjoying a chew on a nicely found stick he throw up... He was doing a little gagging when I got home from work so I gave him his 1/2 cup of food and half a tums, he seem to be fine, but then this... The tums seem to help a bit, but maybe he ingested to much stick.


----------

